# Flywheel question- Older Wright C70 chainsaw



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

I have an Old Wright C70 Chainsaw that was brought in.

I can't seem to get the flywheel on correctly.

The shaft has left hand threads.

When I put the Flywheel on the shaft with slot into keyway/w key lined up, the flywheel will turn back and forth fine.

Once I put the starter cup on, then the lock washer, and finally the nut and tighten it (just barely past finger tight), the flywheel rubs from the outer bottom and I can see scratch marks and alum dust from the friction.

I positive that I'm doing something wrong or I'm missing some kind of part that should eliminate this binding problem, but I'm stumped guys.

I'm calling on you experts to help me see the error of my ways 

Thanks so much for any help you can offer.

Paul


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If this saw is a C70G model,it is pretty rare from what I have read.If no one here has any suggestions,try www.chainsawcollectors.se and post a question there.Seems like alot of good chainsaw info for the rare and unusual saws.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

usmcgrunt said:


> If this saw is a C70G model,it is pretty rare from what I have read.If no one here has any suggestions,try www.chainsawcollectors.se and post a question there.Seems like alot of good chainsaw info for the rare and unusual saws.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks USMC, I'll check that out :thumbsup:


----------

